# Strange error on PB



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Earlier at work, the site didn't show up (some kind of PHP? error or something like that). Now, the section at the top that shows the recent posts, top threads, etc., is missing. Is the problem on my end, or elsewhere?

Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle (Apr 3, 2009)

I am experiencing it as well.


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> You've broken it. It's broken.



Way to go, Bill. 



...But actually, the PB was seriously tweaking out an hour or so ago. First it would only open to the social groups page, then there were like three PBs in one opening, one inside another inside another, and then every single extra info table was up, then the sizing was totally weird... and now the top is gone.


----------



## DonP (Apr 3, 2009)

mine too but its fixed now


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> You've broken it. It's broken.



I have that effect on things.

Theognome


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Earlier at work, the site didn't show up (some kind of PHP? error or something like that). Now, the section at the top that shows the recent posts, top threads, etc., is missing. Is the problem on my end, or elsewhere?
> 
> Theognome



Why are you on PB while at work?


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier at work, the site didn't show up (some kind of PHP? error or something like that). Now, the section at the top that shows the recent posts, top threads, etc., is missing. Is the problem on my end, or elsewhere?
> ...



'Cause I work for an internet company- I'm supposed to be online at work. I check out the PB when I'm on break or lunch.

Theognome


----------



## Skyler (Apr 3, 2009)

It looked to me like someone was working on changing something. SemperFidelis, maybe?

At any rate, it's not fixed yet. My "Top Five" widget is missing.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

It's still whacked for me.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > It looked to me like someone was working on changing something. SemperFidelis, maybe?
> ...



No. Yes. Maybe. No.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > It looked to me like someone was working on changing something. SemperFidelis, maybe?
> ...



Hey! You said I broke it! Indian Breaker!

Theognome


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > It's still whacked for me.
> ...



Joshua is broken- the record is scratched.

Theognome


----------



## Skyler (Apr 3, 2009)

&$*% button pushers.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...



We're all broke- Obama's making sure about that...

Theognome


----------



## Skyler (Apr 3, 2009)

Josh, did you get that nap we talked about earlier?

I think you need it.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 3, 2009)

Theognome said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> > Theognome said:
> ...



That is a good reason.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 3, 2009)

Not to break in on the fun, but I'm not able to access my profile either. *steps out so the fun can continue.*


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

Josh is so funny.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Josh is so funny.
> ...



Hmmm. My computer must be broken...


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

Josh...you're crazy...but it's a good crazy.


----------



## ww (Apr 3, 2009)

*Anyone else having issues?*

I'm having issues with PB today and even now the top portion with top posters, thanked, latest threads is gone. Did I miss something?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

It's not Josh's fault, that's for sure.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

Yup, that's what I heard too...Josh is not at fault.


----------



## ww (Apr 3, 2009)

oops I missed this thread and started my own regarding the technical difficulties.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

whitway said:


> oops I missed this thread and started my own regarding the technical difficulties.



Dude! Now _*you've*_ broke it!!


----------



## HokieAirman (Apr 3, 2009)

Late April Fools???


----------



## ww (Apr 3, 2009)

Josh, what did you do?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Quit rewording me!


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

J O S H U A.
This is my, "You're so funny" post.


Next, it's going to be 

This actually stops me in my tracks.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

whitway said:


> Josh, what did you do?



He can't tell you....because he doesn't know.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 3, 2009)

Threads merged; Rich worked this earlier but there are still issues apparently.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

So it really wasn't Josh.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 3, 2009)

You sound disappointed. 


Ivan said:


> So it really wasn't Josh.


----------



## ww (Apr 3, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> You sound disappointed.
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> ...





-----Added 4/3/2009 at 08:56:01 EST-----



Ivan said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > oops I missed this thread and started my own regarding the technical difficulties.
> ...



Hey now Ivan! You are already on my bad list from FB today.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

This here thread dun got broke, Bo, FOR REAL.
I'm plumb near going crazy.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> You sound disappointed.
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> ...





-----Added 4/3/2009 at 09:01:08 EST-----



whitway said:


> Dude! Now _*you've*_ broke it!!



Hey now Ivan! You are already on my bad list from FB today. [/QUOTE]

Yeah, I'm really pushing it today!!


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

Man, Bo, I really wish I could thank my own posts. 
I'm 'larious. And brilliant.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Man, Bo, I really wish I could thank my own posts.
> I'm 'larious. And brilliant.
> 
> -----Added 4/3/2009 at 09:04:04 EST-----
> ...



There you go!


----------



## turmeric (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes. Still missing the top part. Part takers!


----------



## he beholds (Apr 3, 2009)

I kill me until I die from it, to death, a lot.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I kill me until a die from it, to death, a lot.



Hold still.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, I'll stop too...following Josh's lead.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 3, 2009)

Joshua said:


> All,
> 
> I am going to try and restrain myself for a bit. I have reported my own posts of extreme silly superfluity. Any Mod or Admin feel free to delete my posts.



I am also going to stop editing my words!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 4, 2009)

It should be working now. The top stats thing doesn't work any more since the board upgrade. I'll be looking for another hack to do that.


----------

